# Need help with low tech Anubias aqaurium w/pics



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I just added a bunch of Anubais to my 75 gallon and right away they started showing signs of deficiency. I added some Seachem Trace Sechem Fourish and Some potassium today. Any idea what I can do to try and keep them healty? I paid a lot of money for these plants and I don't them to waste away.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 24, 2010)

The extent of the roots suggest that these plants were grown emmersed.
Practice patience. You will need it.

Perhaps you can increase the light level somewhat. It might help, but watch out for algae. The Anubia don't like them.

Anubia don't need much fertz. Just maintain the micros and use Excel to keep the algae at bay.


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

My office tank with minimal light has anubias that have taken off...my trick was to throw in some osmocote balls.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> The extent of the roots suggest that these plants were grown emmersed.
> Practice patience. You will need it.
> 
> .


+1 You're going to have a big transition period with these as they adjust to the new conditions. Personally, I'd trim back the roots, clip any badly damaged leaves and--after enjoying them for a few days as they're lovely--cut back all the flower stalks so the plants aren't wasting energy on them.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Im a huge lover of Anubias plants. If parts of the plant leaves are dying you do not need to worry. A healthy anubias gets about 1 leaf on average per week and sometimes more. The key to healthy anubias in my experience in have good flow in the tank, feed fish to a minimal, and dose on a regular basis to maintain healthy leaves. Heres a quick video of my tank with many anubias.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah Anubias do not like lights. I have two plants, the one shaded doesn't have GSA and the one exposé to lights has.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

HUNTER said:


> Yeah Anubias do not like lights. I have two plants, the one shaded doesn't have GSA and the one exposé to lights has.


Good flow really helps keep down the GSA even when using high light. I have nursery tanks where i am growing out several anubias and it has very high light with no GSA.


----------



## 67beetle (Jan 26, 2014)

Greystoke said:


> The extent of the roots suggest that these plants were grown emmersed.
> Practice patience. You will need it.
> 
> Perhaps you can increase the light level somewhat. It might help, but watch out for algae. The Anubia don't like them.
> ...


I agree. I think these were grown emersed, or out of the water. Plants don't flower under water if I'm not mistaken, unless bees learned to scuba  I've had anubias melt. Its kinda hit or miss if they do. My anubias on driftwood do way better then ones I've planted in substrate. Give them some time, they might come around. I had one start to melt on me but just it alone. It came around. Good luck!


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

67beetle said:


> I agree. I think these were grown emersed, or out of the water. Plants don't flower under water if I'm not mistaken, unless bees learned to scuba


Hahaha, that would be awesome! Anubias will flower under water however, mine do almost monthly 

Its true though what others have said, give them some time and they'll adjust. They are basically living plastic plants!


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Cut off the unsightly leaves and let them adjust. I bought a bunch of anubias from a local keeper and after I put them in my tank it was complete meltdown! I'd never had anubias lose ALL of its leaves before. The rhizomes were fine and are starting to grow leaves again. 

They will flower underwater - all the time.


----------

